# Does anyone know if there are bleacher in San Bernardino?



## texanincali (Oct 14, 2016)

We have a game there this weekend and don't want to bring my chair if I don't have to.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2016)

texanincali said:


> We have a game there this weekend and don't want to bring my chair if I don't have to.


Which site?


----------



## younothat (Oct 14, 2016)

Bring a chair if you're going to the san bernardino soccer complex


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2016)

younothat said:


> Bring a chair if you're going to the san bernardino soccer complex


They are small and few, but they are there.


----------



## Frank (Oct 14, 2016)

younothat said:


> Bring a chair if you're going to the san bernardino soccer complex


Grass doesn't look like that anymore


----------



## younothat (Oct 14, 2016)

Frank said:


> Grass doesn't look like that anymore


Yeah don't think I ever seen a game at a field there with those toy bleachers either in all the years.  1/18 chance.    Chair and umbrella recommended.


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2016)

https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Bernardino,+CA/@34.1290714,-117.2337235,31m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c3537de2fdb8f3:0x2867c6788c87c28d!8m2!3d34.1083449!4d-117.2897652

https://www.google.com/maps/place/San+Bernardino,+CA/@34.1324007,-117.2345259,31m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x80c3537de2fdb8f3:0x2867c6788c87c28d!8m2!3d34.1083449!4d-117.2897652

Unless your schedule is very friendly, take a chair.


----------



## gauchosean (Oct 14, 2016)

younothat said:


> Bring a chair if you're going to the san bernardino soccer complex


When was this taken? I have never seen the grass look like this?


----------



## younothat (Oct 14, 2016)

gauchosean said:


> When was this taken? I have never seen the grass look like this?


If my memory serves right after the last rehab when it was closed for months, might have been a while back.    Looks like the maintenance upkeep hasn't keep up with the use from the gmap images.


----------



## jrcaesar (Oct 14, 2016)

They posted new pics a couple days ago: https://www.facebook.com/SanBernardinoSC/posts/1111499758899962


----------



## Number9Mom (Oct 15, 2016)

Also, bring money for parking and your patience for finding a parking spot.


----------



## Augusto (Oct 18, 2016)

gauchosean said:


> When was this taken? I have never seen the grass look like this?


Hello, this picture was taken in January of this year, right after the reseeding of the complex into winter grass. This years process is currently taking place right now, so all 17 of our fields will be looking like this very soon. In fact a few already do! We are excited to soon be able to provide the best grass fields in SoCal.


----------



## Augusto (Oct 18, 2016)

younothat said:


> If my memory serves right after the last rehab when it was closed for months, might have been a while back.    Looks like the maintenance upkeep hasn't keep up with the use from the gmap images.


Hello! The San Bernardino Soccer Complex is currently under a multi-million dollar renovation project. Soon enough all of our 17 fields will be looking like the one in the picture, which was taken in the beginning of this year.


----------



## Augusto (Oct 18, 2016)

younothat said:


> Yeah don't think I ever seen a game at a field there with those toy bleachers either in all the years.  1/18 chance.    Chair and umbrella recommended.


Hello! Bleachers are available on many our fields. On our premium fields (numbers 1 through 4) bleachers will always be available. We hope to see you soon at the complex!


----------



## Augusto (Oct 18, 2016)

Frank said:


> Grass doesn't look like that anymore


Hello! We are currently re-seeding all of our 17 fields. This picture was taken in January of this year. Soon enough all 17 fields will be looking like this one in the picture, in fact some already do. We hope to see you soon at the complex!


----------

